# Keeping styles



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

A couple of years ago I swapped over from using racks to vivs. 
I’m not by any means anti rack, I think providing there is adequate space then for certain species they can work really well however for me I definitely feel that vivs work better. 


I would describe my style of keeping as simple naturalistic. 
I use PVC vivariums and I provide hides, substrate and UV with branches where appropriate. I tend to favour Halogen bulbs for a hot spot with ceramics for ambient temps as necessary. 

I have experimented with fully bio-active, live planted set ups but would only use these set ups for small colubrids such as garters, natrix or maybe corns in the future. 

I feel the way I currently keep is low maintenance but meets the vast majority of the needs of the animals I keep and my needs as the keeper. 

Today with the temps as they are the heat bulbs are off as the thermostats have kicked in, was interested to see a neonate boa out basking/hunting on a branch under the UV



















Interested to hear what methods others are using and why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okewood Morelia (Jan 19, 2020)

For the last 10-12 years I now only keep Morelia spilota harrisoni, after years of keeping very big collections for over 30 years. I have used racks in the past with no issues and I also can see their benefit, infact I still do use racking systems for hatchlings and youngsters. However I made the decision quite some time ago to keep all adults in vivariums ( 5x2x2 & 5x2x3 ) Which are all set up with UV, CHE and microclimate evo stats to give me more control of temperature over a 24 hour period.

I also do a lot of maternal incubation, infact I have thrown all of my incubators away so I no longer have one. So a correct setup is very important to me and the way that I do things.

Below is a short progression of how most of my vivariums are set up, they are pretty much all identical. ( for the keen eyed among us that have noticed the light bulb in the cage, you will also notice it was eventually changed to a ceramic heater and was only used so that my old eyes could see 😂 )


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Cards on the table - I used to use vivariums almost exclusively other than for hatchlings and juveniles but ahead of a house move decided to move all my snakes into 70L RUBS as it would be easier to hide them away from potential house hunters and when we eventually moved it would be easier to transport them. Cut a long story short we decided not to move and thus many of my snakes are still in these tubs unfortunately - I say unfortunately as I would rather they were in vivariums or a hybrid design that I wish to use. 

My animals seem to do 'well' in these tubs and I have not noticed any adverse feeding, sheds or behaviour. With each passing year I try to use the money from any breeding to upgrade the enclosures in an effort to get back to all my animals being in these hybrid enclosures. 

With the increase in energy prices and the cost of material such as wood this is making it much more difficult and will most likely take longer to achieve.


----------

